# Saturday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

The heat was not too bad with a cooling breeze and the fish did bite. Some fell for the fake plastic bathtub toys. Great company tonight and some quality LGMouth as a bonus. 
Enjoy the pics.









































This pic has the moon on the right side but it kinda blurred.. the orange streak is the reflection.










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish. Congrats.


----------

